# Best option for transfers...



## iconracr (Jul 14, 2007)

I just LOVE this site.  So much creativity and good will going on here.

I have a small business designing custom crystal heat transfers for organizations.

But, my clients would like to add a tee for the boys.

I had seen a few companies that offered a very nice product at the Orlando ISS show that could be ordered.

I use CorelDRAW for my crystal designs and it would be easy to convert to a graphic tee.

What is the best transfer product that is soft and looks professional like a boutique tee. My product is high end so need to match and still make money.

Not interestesd in buying new equipment since this is not the focus of my business.

And, suggestion of where I can get this. Min. transfer order 5 and max. 300.

Thanks you in advance, cheryl


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm assuming you are looking for a printed solution then? Didn't really see it being asked, but it sounds like you already have an engraver for your crystals, so assume you're going to do a printed design. Your best bet would be to order plastisol transfers, or if you lock in a set in stone amount for the quantity and sizes of shirts, have them screen printed. Plastisol transfers are similar to feel and quality as a regular screen printed shirt (uses the same process), except you get the transfer on a sheet of paper and heat press each shirt as needed. Research some of the plastisol transfer companies if you're going that route before you order. F&M used to be one of the top recommendations, but it sounds like they have been messing up as of late.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a list of vendors to check out: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------



## iconracr (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks, that is actually what I was asking. My crystal transfers are pre-set and come from Austria, all I do is press them onto a blank.

I might get enjoy doing this. Thanks again


----------



## iconracr (Jul 14, 2007)

As always Rodney, thank you. Maybe one day we will meet.


----------



## farrislegacy (Oct 5, 2008)

iconracr said:


> Thanks, that is actually what I was asking. My crystal transfers are pre-set and come from Austria, all I do is press them onto a blank.
> 
> I might get enjoy doing this. Thanks again


can you tell me where you get your pre-set transfers or a good place to buy them? I do not have the time or patience to make my own...

thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

joeshaul said:


> F&M used to be one of the top recommendations, but it sounds like they have been messing up as of late.


There was a complaint about them being slow while moving facilities but I just ordered from them last week and my order was completed and shipped on time.


----------



## iconracr (Jul 14, 2007)

Rhinestones are a passion I was born with. I LOVE THEM! A child in the 60's, I loved anything that glittered. Now it is a passion. 

I do hand set my own designs like you. No discount given on my stones by Swarovski, I do better buying elsewhere. I like my relationship and it may not be a good business sense but I sell pay more to know what I have. I deal with them directly on my transfers. In the past I have used some wonderful people to help impliment my designs. But, I ran into extra costs, set up and the main thing, reliability. The stones actually being Swarovski (I wouldn't suggest they would use anything less but, it happened on a few stone for more than one client. Thay really stood out. Or, getting my order in time without excess charges.) So.... now, I deal directly with the source. Much easier, I can stand behind it and sell it. Swarovski is professional and a joy to deal with. I have to do most of the work and I have to sell in bulk but I have never sold less than 50 articles of anything. 

Sorry I couldn't offer you more. If I can help in anyway, let me know.


----------

